
Google and Apple block video sharing app TikTok in India - angoli
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/04/google-apple-block-video-sharing-app-tiktok-india-190417055220343.html
======
gigatexal
Potential child pornography on the platform is one thing and limiting the ways
children can be exploited or ways they might unknowingly or knowingly self
exploit is a function governments should engage in.

But.... the Indian government’s stance on lawful pornography access is
laughable. These government boards or moral police are probably envied by
those who would impose puritanical policies worldwide.

